# Why?



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Saw this on a free ad site. Personally I think this is sad - if you are selling her why mate her up (I think this cat has been on for a few weeks as I am sure I saw her for sale a while back). If she is pregnant the stress of rehoming her may cause her to miscarry.

Private Advert 
Price: £350 ono
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Description

Loving seal colour point GCCF reg'd active Queen DOB 31/10/08, lives indoors, purrs all the time may suit hobby breeder must be indoor home as part of the family, vaccinated and tested for leukamia.Call for info of pedigree good lines. Mated last week for Active Ragdoll, HCM free etc sold with mating certificate


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Could be someone who has suddenly fallen on hard times. Not necessarily money/job, could be a heart attack, stroke or some other health issue. OK, I know it's unlikely but once in a while there are good reasons.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I just feel, that bearing in mind this cat has been on sale for a little while, why mate her up last week? If she is a persistent caller and they need to rehome her perhaps spay her - I personally just feel it is a big risk to take healthwise. To be fair to them they are obviously selling her on with the mating certificate but for me this is just not a practice (mating up and then selling) that I particularly would endorse.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

only mated her a week ago now selling?? just emailed them and asked why.

I stopped looking at the adverts a long time ago, but seeing the maount of £250 'ragdolls' kills me, where are they getting these cats from to breed? I know its for money, no health tests, they just dont care  but I wish people wouldnt bloody buy them


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I despair of these sites, a few pregnant queens for sale on one of the others, together with this one, and this is not the first of such ads I've seen there

"Very rare ginger long haired girl,with white paws and bib.Ready to go to her new home on christmas eve,reared in family home with young children and a dog,will be litter trained and fully weaned.Deposit secures,any questions please ring,,," This last one is a moggy. Price? £200!!!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Wjhat about this one?

"I have a six year old black oriental that i am haveing to rehome because my male will not leave her alone and i do not want her have any more kittens. "

Er, she's 6 and you are only rehoming because your male won't leave her alone and you don't want her to have any more kittens??? Try neutering her!!!!! :mad5:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Pedigree Curly Blue Selkirk Rex Pregnant Cat in Ilford, Essex ( Cats For Sale )
Here's another one.
I guess being pregnant makes them more valuable or easier to sell, an inexperienced purchaser would look at that and see the potential to sell the kittens and make a quick buck. I know that is not how it works for proper breeders mind you.
This one looks very pretty and is nearish to me, looked at the ad for quite a long time.....


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Wonder if the seller is the breeder of the queen or if not, if the breeder is aware of this!


----------

